# Contacted by someone who is looking for a packgoat speaker



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

My website allows people to contact me via a form that is sent to my email.

A woman named Ellen contacted me and wrote this:

Hi there. I am looking for someone to set up a booth to talk about and promote pack goats at our annual fundraising event, the Goatalympics. Its July 21 at the Evergreen State Fairgrounds.

I sure wish it wasn't the same weekend as the NAPGA rondy! If you know of anyone who isn't going to the rondy, that might want to come to our event, please pass on my info.

I will send her a response with a link to the forums and suggest she post in up coming events also. Her contact info is:

[email protected]
Phone Number = 425-791-4513


----------

